# Venezuela’s under Cuba’s thumb?



## longknife (Jun 27, 2019)

*So says Christopher Figuera, the former Venezuela spy master. He says Maduro’s personal security are Cubans and other Cubans are his closest advisors. And we all know that Cuba is being controlled by strings leading to Moscow.*


*This very lengthy article tells of the planned coup and who it failed.*


*Power outages in March paralyzed the country and Cuba promised to send “advisors” to help.*

_When the call ended, Figuera said, Maduro appeared relieved. Castro had promised to dispatch a team of Cuban technicians to help solve the problem._

“_Raúl Castro was like an adviser for Maduro,” Figuera said. “If he was in any meeting, it would be interrupted if Castro was on the phone.”_

_In April, Figuera said, he delivered a message to Maduro in a locked suitcase. Only he and Maduro had the code. He described the country’s situation as deplorable and suggested new elections._

_Maduro texted him the next day. _

“_He called me a coward, a defeatist,” Figuera said. “That’s when I knew I had to act.”_

*There is much more* @ https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...8c291ab5c38_story.html?utm_term=.eab58d1ed82a


----------



## Penelope (Jun 27, 2019)

longknife said:


> *So says Christopher Figuera, the former Venezuela spy master. He says Maduro’s personal security are Cubans and other Cubans are his closest advisors. And we all know that Cuba is being controlled by strings leading to Moscow.*
> 
> 
> *This very lengthy article tells of the planned coup and who it failed.*
> ...



It had nothing to do with the sanctions we had on them or still have.
International sanctions during the Venezuelan crisis - Wikipedia

Everyone wants friends.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 27, 2019)

longknife said:


> *So says Christopher Figuera, the former Venezuela spy master. He says Maduro’s personal security are Cubans and other Cubans are his closest advisors. And we all know that Cuba is being controlled by strings leading to Moscow.*
> 
> 
> *This very lengthy article tells of the planned coup and who it failed.*
> ...


They are all intertwined.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 27, 2019)

longknife said:


> *So says Christopher Figuera, the former Venezuela spy master. He says Maduro’s personal security are Cubans and other Cubans are his closest advisors. And we all know that Cuba is being controlled by strings leading to Moscow.*
> 
> 
> *This very lengthy article tells of the planned coup and who it failed.*
> ...


Actually, the economic and political systems of the countries have little to nothing in common.


----------

